

Submittable (YC S12) on Flavorpill's Coolest Lit Mag Innovations of the Year - mfitzerald
http://www.flavorwire.com/358559/the-years-coolest-literary-magazine-innovations/view-all

======
tyang
Congrats. You are a great example of a YC startup and an angel network fund
working together to get you $200K.

------
vj44
Great job submittable - awesome team & great execution!

